# A little help



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you guys tell me what kind of crankbait to use on LMR.....lipless...etc.. pictures would be great since I know not much of anything....lol..... telling me names would be like speaking Chinese to a German in mexico........ exactly.....lol


----------

